# Crate size for standard



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

42 inch is what we have


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My crate is 42" and still works for Buck. He's 25" or 26" and 60 lbs.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay great, thanks guys.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie's 42" crate is tight for her when she wants to stretch out. However, she's been really good out of crate lately, so I may not need to buy a bigger one anyway. I would get one with a divider so it can grow with your pup.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

Cool thanks for the advice. How old is Maizie?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

illiyh said:


> Cool thanks for the advice. How old is Maizie?


She is 11 months old. She is 23.5" tall and weighs 41 lbs. Here is a pic I just took of her in the 42" crate. As you can see, it's plenty long, but it's not wide enough for her to fully stretch out. It is 28" wide. Some may find it perfectly adequate, but I would prefer her to have stretch room.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the photo! She's so pretty. I agree about the room to move. I might go for the 48" so I don't have to buy another one if he gets huge. He usually sleeps on his side with his legs stretched out so it'll need to be pretty wide. The crate he has now is probably two sizes too big and we're not using a divider but he hasn't had any accidents in it since the first night and he moves around so much in his sleep I wouldn't want one much smaller.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

On amazon they have a few 48's


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks! They usually don't deliver to Australia though. I'll do some googling, I'm sure I'll find one. The one I want does come in a 48" but the place I had bookmarked doesn't stock them so I'll keep looking.


----------

